# Tutorial on how to upholstery the sofa



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

one chair would drive me nuts - and it appears that you have 6 or 8
in that one set that match perfectly. simply awesome craftsmanship.

thank you again for taking the time to share your story with us.

.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Like John, one chair would be enough for me. What I would love to see is a video in detail on your gold leaf process. I think that would appeal to many folks here.

David


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Like John, one chair would be enough for me. What I would love to see is a video in detail on your gold leaf process. I think that would appeal to many folks here.
> 
> David


all right,I have a clip about gold inlay. 
I'll post it right away


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

​


difalkner said:


> Like John, one chair would be enough for me. What I would love to see is a video in detail on your gold leaf process. I think that would appeal to many folks here.
> 
> David


https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f30/how-do-gold-inlay-wood-222371/


----------

